
Windows Azure Storage – 4 Trillion Objects and Counting - icey
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsazure/archive/2012/07/18/windows-azure-storage-4-trillion-objects-and-counting.aspx
======
jspaur
Something about this number is just mind boggling if correct. I mean AWS S3 as
of April was announcing 905 Billion, but 4 TRILLION?

